# our new bed



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the new strawberry bed came in todays mail ! Minnie and Tootsie couldn't wait to check it out . I had to throw a toy in it to get Ellie to go in it but they all seem to like it


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm glad they all like it, the photo of Ellie collecting her toy is cute


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm glad they all like it, the photo of Ellie collecting her toy is cute


me too ! hehe, thanks ! she was only sniffing at the outside of the bed , not sure if she wanted to go in... but for her toy , she ran right in but ran right out too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe...so cute! Braxton would love this, she loves her Hip doggie Pop up tent...so this would be right up her alley. I love the thermals on Minnie and Toots, and loving Ellie Mae in her hug me LD, I'm glad I got those for my other girls. May have to order another round some day before they sell out, as they are perfect for lounging around during cold months. 

*have you heard from pariero about the kawaii tees or did you order online? I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

So cute! Skippy has a cat bed like this. He hoards toys and stuff in it. When I cleaned it out the other day I found a screw driver, hair clips, straws, a paper plate and random toys belonging to my human kids.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe...so cute! Braxton would love this, she loves her Hip doggie Pop up tent...so this would be right up her alley. I love the thermals on Minnie and Toots, and loving Ellie Mae in her hug me LD, I'm glad I got those for my other girls. May have to order another round some day before they sell out, as they are perfect for lounging around during cold months.
> 
> *have you heard from pariero about the kawaii tees or did you order online? I haven't heard back yet.


thanks ! its Peyton that loves the Hip Doggie Pop up tent the most , but, i don't think I've seein her in the strawberry bed yet . lol. 
the thermals are so comfy on Minnie and Tootsie. I've had one on Ellie in size XXS and its fine for daytime but if she takes a nap or whenever she lays down to sleep... her little arm slips out of it :-(. i love the hug me shirt too. i got Ellie one in a different color also. i haven't ordered them for Minnie or Tootsie though.. 

yes, i originally message Pariero early on Sat. morning and i heard back shortly after noon time on Sat.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Skippy said:


> So cute! Skippy has a cat bed like this. He hoards toys and stuff in it. When I cleaned it out the other day I found a screw driver, hair clips, straws, a paper plate and random toys belonging to my human kids.


thanks  . haha sounds like Skippy has fun hoarding all kinds of things !


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's a cute bed and they look comfy in there. I always wonder if my chis would like that sort of beds.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love the new bed, how cute. I almost bought a pumpkin one for fall like the strawberry style, but wasn't sure if mine would like going into a bed. They always had the open ones.
Ellie looks so cute fetching her toy from the bed and Minnie and Tootsie look right at home cuddled up together.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's a cute bed and they look comfy in there. I always wonder if my chis would like that sort of beds.


thanks Camille ! yes, they are very comfy in the berry bed. Tootsie is in there right now sleeping . Peyton, my yorkie, also love it. 

I knew at least some of them would like it cause I have a hip doggie bed that's that style


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the new bed, how cute. I almost bought a pumpkin one for fall like the strawberry style, but wasn't sure if mine would like going into a bed. They always had the open ones.
> Ellie looks so cute fetching her toy from the bed and Minnie and Tootsie look right at home cuddled up together.


I never saw a pumpkin bed before. that sounds so cute ! I got this one really cheap on Amazon. I think only 17 dollars including shipping. it did take a very long time for it to arrive though... probably cause it was coming from somewhere in Asia


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

There's going to be a sale starting tonight on Hautelook. Looks like Hip doggie. I might buy another pop up tent. Brax absolutely loves it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> There's going to be a sale starting tonight on Hautelook. Looks like Hip doggie. I might buy another pop up tent. Brax absolutely loves it.


really ! i'll have to take a look to see what they have . I still have the one pup tent that I ordered that other time from Hautelook that is stored away. my girls have so many beds there is no more room for more. but, I just couldn't resist the strawberry bed when I saw the pic of Debbys dogs in it. it just looked super cute and I found it on Amazon in the large size for only like 17 dollars including shipping. but, the hip doggie one is by far a much better quality bed. Tootsie loves the berry bed . she doesn't go in the hip doggie bed. the berry bed has a bigger opening , so.. I think that's why Tootsie loves it better. Peyton loves both of them the same. Ellie and Minnie like the pup tent and the berry bed but I wouldn't say the love them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> really ! i'll have to take a look to see what they have . I still have the one pup tent that I ordered that other time from Hautelook that is stored away. my girls have so many beds there is no more room for more. but, I just couldn't resist the strawberry bed when I saw the pic of Debbys dogs in it. it just looked super cute and I found it on Amazon in the large size for only like 17 dollars including shipping. but, the hip doggie one is by far a much better quality bed. Tootsie loves the berry bed . she doesn't go in the hip doggie bed. the berry bed has a bigger opening , so.. I think that's why Tootsie loves it better. Peyton loves both of them the same. Ellie and Minnie like the pup tent and the berry bed but I wouldn't say the love them



Yeah I got the email last night. I was surprised they were doing a pet sale on a Sunday? It should be interesting to see what else is included in the sale. Brax really likes to burrow away in things. So this style is really good for her. I wouldn't mind adding the brown cheetah pop tent. Lol Ellie sounds like Ava. Ava rarely goes in. She dies sometimes go in to lay next with Brax cause Brax spends a lot of time in there. You know what bed mine use most? Remember that furry bed from Homegoods? The ones someone found years ago and then I think a few others found some. All of my chi's use that bed the most. Then the Bessie Barnie.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah I got the email last night. I was surprised they were doing a pet sale on a Sunday? It should be interesting to see what else is included in the sale. Brax really likes to burrow away in things. So this style is really good for her. I wouldn't mind adding the brown cheetah pop tent. Lol Ellie sounds like Ava. Ava rarely goes in. She dies sometimes go in to lay next with Brax cause Brax spends a lot of time in there. You know what bed mine use most? Remember that furry bed from Homegoods? The ones someone found years ago and then I think a few others found some. All of my chi's use that bed the most. Then the Bessie Barnie.


I looked at the sale this morning and I saw that pretty fleece hoodie with the pink hearts but I'm not ordering anything ... 

I did put a DC order in last night. I got the terry dress in pink xs for Ellie and I got Minnie a new LD coat . I been really wanting a LD one for her. her sister Tootsie has one and Minnie has a bunch of other coats but never got a LD one. 

I cant think of which bed the furry one is ....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's the bed


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I looked at the sale this morning and I saw that pretty fleece hoodie with the pink hearts but I'm not ordering anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pricing of that fleece was very tempting but I didn't order either. I was hoping for the cheetah and brown pop tent. Didn't order from DC either, as I have a collection of designer things headed my way that I happened upon. I'll be sharing pics of that stuff as soon as I get it. Melissa messaged me that my 3 things tee should be arriving today. I'm off tomorrow so hopefully I can snap some pics.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the bed


that looks like the Katie Puff Bed ? wow, I didn't know you found one at homegoods ! I bought 2 of those online in the pink color. my girls love t hat bed too. I put a pillow bed ontop of them. those beds I paid a lot of money for . The Bessie and Barnie beds I got at a super bargain price .

Ellie got her ON . it wasn't a sweater though. its a little dress with a watermelon applique on it. I think I showed you which one it was .... 
the fit is perfect, but I didn't get a pic. 

oh, and forgot to say, I love that Pic 

I see Melissa has been adding a lot of sweaters to her site . did you find a sweater you liked yet ? 

I do have some ON sweater from an end of season sale last year. wasn't all that crazy about the style of them but they were bargain price so that was ok. i'll have to look at them again . I think one may have been Ellies size in XXS but I forgot now. hehe. I can try it on her for size to see anyways... its the one that's a cream color with Christmas ornaments on it . i'll look at those tomorrow to see what sizes I have . I think there are 3 and I was hoping they'd fit Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen these beds here in Hawaii but they are advertised for cats but wondered if they chi's would like it too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> I've seen these beds here in Hawaii but they are advertised for cats but wondered if they chi's would like it too


yes, I think some of the beds that are advertised for cats are perfect for small chi's !


----------



## michimom (Oct 5, 2015)

Very cute!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

michimom said:


> Very cute!!


thank you ! I got it at a super bargain price on Amazon. I think only around 17 dollars and its the large size. the smaller sizes were even less but I thought i'd like the larger size so more than one of the girls could fit in there at once


----------

